# 1965 speedometer



## army6741 (Jul 3, 2014)

how do you replace needle on a 1965 GTO speedometer, ralley gauges? are the needles even available or do I have to locate another speedometer. I'm a new guy on here but not new to gto's. thanks.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Contact Peter Serio on the Performance Years forum. He is THE go-to guy for gauges.


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Needle just pulls off


----------

